# Sound wiedergeben



## ayu2k (10. Mai 2007)

Hi Leute,
ich habe hier nen echtes Problem. -_-
Und um es vorweg zu sagen: Ich bin nen absoluter /Anfänger in Sachen C++ und muss jeden Schritt einzeln erklärt haben 
Ich sitze hier an einem kleinen Prog und will nun bei Tastendruck einen Sound (*.wav) wiedergeben. In der Schule haben wir zur Wiedergabe von Sounds innerhalb der Programme einen ganz einfachen Befehl genutzt, für den man keine Sachen irgendwo includen musste oder so. Leider kenne ich den Befehl nicht mehr und habe auch keinen Zugriff mehr auf die entsprechenden Programme, daher habe ich also google ein wenig gequält und den "playsound"-Befehl gefunden. Dieser funktioniert bei mir allerdings nicht, ich bekomme immer einen Linker-Error. Also wieder gegoogelt und festgestellt, dass ich da noch irgendwelche Sachen mit einbinden muss. Davon habe ich aber absolut keinen Plan und daher habe ich nun aufgegeben xD
Also kurz die Frage: Wie kann ich möglichst einfach einen Sound wiedergeben?
Zur Info: Ich benutze Bloodshet Dev-C++.

MfG
ayu


----------



## pschilling (15. Mai 2007)

Hi,

guck dir mal diesen Thread an. Vielleicht hilft er dir.
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/visualstudio-mfc/273062-windows-mediaplayer.html

Mit der Methode mciSendString() kannst du das gesamte Sound/Videosystem steuern.

Musst halt nur die winmm.h includen und gegen winmm.lib linken.

Die Funktion ist äusserst mächtig. Guckst du hier : http://msdn2.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms709492.aspx .


Ansonsten würd ich dir raten kostenlos das Visual Studio 2005 Express herunterzuladen.

Und wenn du n bissl Kohle über hast (sonst nur 30 Tage kostenlos), besorg dir Visual Assist bei http://www.wholetomato.com dazu.

Dann hast du eine Entwicklungsumgebung, da willst du nix anderes mehr sehen ;-)

Wünsch dir viel Erfolg,

Peter


----------

